# "LIMITED" January 27th & 28th Fishing Special at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Come Take Advantage of Our "LIMITED"
January Fishing & Lodging Special

January 27th & 28th, ONLY!

Call Today: (888) 677-4868*





"The Perfect Fishing Vacation"

*LIMITED Offer - January 27th & 28th ONLY!*​We are extending the offering of our annually-reduced fishing rates to include two days in January this year. Arrive on Saturday afternoon, January 27th, in time to enjoy some delicious appetizers in our outdoor kitchen, only to be followed by a delectable dining experience complete with a complimentary bottle of wine and a delightful dessert. Awaken Sunday morning, January28th, to a hot buffet breakfast before meeting your Captain for a full-day of coastal fishing. We have some of the most experienced and absolute best coastal fishing guides Texas has to offer, and they all happen to office in the numerous bay systems surrounding Seadrift and Port O'Connor where wintertime fishing hotspots hold trophy-size speckled trout and the ever-popular redfish.

*Call Today: (888) 677-4868​*





*Arrive 4:00PM Saturday, Jan. 27th for Meals & Lodging
Fish a Full-Day on Sunday, Jan. 28th - Depart

*** Live Bait NOT Included ***

2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest*​
*Call Today: (888) 677-4868​*





Here's what our customers are saying

Visit our Latest Videos

What to Expect

Click here to view our recent Fishing Trips

Visit our Room Offerings

Visit our Pro Shop






















​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jan 11, 2018 by Grqnt H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Very much enjoyed hunting and fishing with Capt. Cody Spencer. Capt. Cody was professional and worked extremely hard to put us on some fish. We will be back! - Grant H. 1/11/18

Jan 11, 2018 by John G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Lodge Manager, Randy Brown, joined us for dinner and we had a great conversation. The girls in the dining area are wonderful and the food is great! Thank you for offering alternate meals on our 3d and 4th night. Our guide, Capt. Nick Dahlman, was fabulous - unlimited energy, and we really hunted every possible hour. He would not quit working and running, as he worked from 4 am until 8pm four days in a row. Capt. Nick is as good as it gets! We loved being with him all 4 days! - John G. 1/11/18

Jan 10, 2018 by Campbell B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The facilities and the staff were great! - Campbell B. 01/10/18

Jan 10, 2018 by Mike S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything was done perfectly! - Mike S. 01/10/18

Jan 9, 2018 by Jacob W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Very friendly and warm welcoming staff! Capt. Harold was amazing, and I learned a lot. He really knows what he is talking about! - Jacob W. 01/09/18

Jan 9, 2018 by Chris B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I recently spent 3 nights at your lodge and had an exceptional time! Capt. Harold and Capt. Jason were our guides, of which both made my trip very memorable. Actually, all of the staff that I encountered were perfect in every way. Everyone in my party is looking forward to seeing you next year. Thank you in advance, and please do not change the way anything is done at the lodge! - Chris B. 01/09/18


----------

